# Gigabyte X58A UD7 + i7-920 Help



## jrherras_iii (Dec 23, 2009)

I have i7-920 D0 I need help on manual bios settings for this board I know this board is a revision of t previous model. I'm looking for a 4ghz speed I'm using Ocz 1600mhz ddr3 anybody can share bios setup? Thanks


----------



## DRDNA (Dec 23, 2009)

jrherras_iii said:


> I have i7-920 D0 I need help on manual bios settings for this board I know this board is a revision of t previous model. I'm looking for a 4ghz speed I'm using Ocz 1600mhz ddr3 anybody can share bios setup? Thanks



Try BCLK at 195
CPU voltage between 1.28 and 1.375(lower is better)
CPU to PLL 2.00
QPI/Dram  1.32

Then work your way to lowest stable voltage
no crying if you fry it tho!


----------



## jrherras_iii (Dec 23, 2009)

I tried x20

bclk 200

vcore 1.28
QPI is auto ill try 1.32 if I get error

dram is 1.64


----------



## DRDNA (Dec 23, 2009)

jrherras_iii said:


> I tried x20
> 
> bclk 200
> 
> ...



make sure your ram is at 1600


----------



## jrherras_iii (Dec 23, 2009)

I got error with previous setup I'm now using x21 bclk 191
1.28vcore
1.35 QPI
IO 1.120

no error so far ill update thanks for the help


----------



## javaking (Dec 23, 2009)

I'am looking to get that same board soon or an asus so any comments


----------



## Binge (Dec 23, 2009)

Read this - http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=108526


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 23, 2009)

Binge, that needs to be in your sig for sure.  It's helped many people understand the finer points on overclocking the X58 series.

Edit:  I want pics!  Thats a nice board there!!

Also, might try googling for a bios template.  that would help.


----------



## jrherras_iii (Dec 24, 2009)

I found the sweet spot 

Advanced CPU Features:
CPU Clock Ratio ................................ [21 ]
Intel(R) Turbo Boost Tech ...................... [Enabled]
CPU Cores Enabled .............................. [All]
CPU Multi Threading .............................[Enabled]
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E) ........................ [Disabled]
C3/C6/C7 State Support ......................... [Disabled]
CPU Thermal Monitor ............................ [Disabled]
CPU EIST Function .............................. [Disabled]
Virtualization Technology ...................... [Disabled]
Bi-Directional PROCHOT ......................... [Enabled]

Uncore & QPI Features:
QPI Link Speed ..............................[7.2GHz]
Uncore Clock Ratio ..........................[x16]
Uncore Frequency ............................[3200MHz]
Isonchronous Support ........................[Enabled]

Standard Clock Control:
Base Clock (BCLK) Control .......................... [Enabled]
BCLK Frequency (MHz) ................................[200]
PCI Express Frequency (MHz) ........................ [104]
C.I.A.2........................................... .. []

Advanced Clock Control:
CPU Clock Drive ..............................[800mV]
PCI Express Clock Drive ......................[900mV]
CPU Clock Skew ...............................[0ps]
IOH Clock Skew ...............................[0ps]

Advanced DRAM Features:
Performance Enhance ...................... [Turbo]
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P) ........... [Disabled]
System Memory Multiplier (SPD) ........... [8.0]
DRAM Timing Selectable (SPD) ............. [Quick]

Channel A + B + C

Channel A Timing Settings:
##Channel A Standard Timing Control##
CAS Latency Time ......................[8]
tRCD ..................................[8]
tRP ...................................[8]
tRAS ..................................[20]
CR.....................................[1T]
B2B.....................................[]


Advanced Voltage Control:
CPU Intel Core i7 920 D0 Stepping
Load Line Calibration ................. [Level 2]
CPU Vcore ..............................[1.23750V]
QPI/VTT Voltage 1.150v .................[1.275V]
CPU PLL 1.800v .........................[1.500V]
PCIE 1.500v ............................[1.540V]
QPI PLL 1.100v .........................[1.140V]
IOH Core 1.100v ........................[1.200V]
ICH I/O 1.500v .........................[1.580V]
ICH Core 1.1v ..........................[1.200V]

DRAM
DRAM Voltage 1.500v ..............[1.640V]
DRAM Termination 0.750v...........[0.740V]
Ch-A Data VRef. 0.750v ...........[0.740V]
Ch-B Data VRef. 0.750v ...........[0.740V]
Ch-C Data VRef. 0.750v ...........[0.740V]


----------



## jrherras_iii (Dec 24, 2009)

some of the pictures as requested


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 24, 2009)

jrherras_iii said:


> I found the sweet spot
> 
> Advanced CPU Features:
> CPU Clock Ratio ................................ [21 ]
> ...



Nice, but let's see if that sweet spot is stable. Post a LinX or OCCT run Pleeez.


----------

